# SoCal APDR Oct 4th



## bulltalk (Mar 14, 2009)

SoCal APDR Oct 4th: Fontana, CA


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

Wish I could go its only a out an hour and a half from me, I hate working weekends!!!!


----------



## SMD760 (Oct 31, 2013)

How was the show did anyone go?


----------

